# Wie kann ich schauen ob ein Ordner vorhanden ist



## chriscool (5. Nov 2003)

Hallo.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich schauen kann ob ein bestimmter Ordner vorhanden ist und wenn nicht, dann erstellen???

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Stefan1200 (5. Nov 2003)

Ich habe mir dafür mal eine Methode geschrieben, getestet habe ich diese aber noch nie.
Ich denke aber, das diese Methode geht:


```
private boolean checkDir(String dirName)
	{
		File stats = new File(dirName);
		if (stats.exists())    // Überprüfen, ob es den Ordner gibt
		{
			return true;
		}
		else
		{
			if (stats.mkdir())    // Erstellen des Ordners
			{
				return true;
			}
			else
			{
				return false;
			}
		}
	}
```


Der Aufruf geht wie folgt:


```
checkDir("Programme");
```


Oder saubrer:


```
if (checkDir("Programme"))
{
    // Ordner ist angelegt oder bereits vorhanden
}
else
{
    // Ordner kann nicht angelegt werden (Schreibgeschützt, etc.)
}
```


In meinem Beispiel wird ein Ordner Programme angelegt.


----------



## jptc.org (5. Nov 2003)

zusätzlich kann man im obigen code noch prüfen, ob die file eine datei oder ein verzeichnis ist:


```
if (stats.isDirectory()) {
  // do something
}
```

Karsten Voigt
http://www.java-performance-portal.org


----------

